# Nice Bit of Equipment



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Fit! In all meanings of the word :doublesho


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Look at the fooking back on that :doublesho


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Girls with muscles dont do it for me at all


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

no doubt she is in great shape.... a bit 'big' for my liking... I prefer a bit more of an hourglass woman... 

:thumb:


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

She is about my limit... any more and I would say get outa my bed....:lol:


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very impressive physique, not doubt there's thousands of hours of training gone in to that. 

I doubt she cares what people think but not my cup of tea, wouldn't turn her down for a night of passion for the experience, but wouldn't want her on my arm.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

not into muscle women,but she is lovely.too muscled for my personal taste,but atleat she still looks very feminine.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry, that's just not right IMO.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> She is about my limit... any more and I would say get outa my bed....:lol:


More like "get outa my bed.... Please! " :doublesho


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

silverback said:


> not into muscle women,but she is lovely.too muscled for my personal taste,*but atleat she still looks very feminine*.


Agreed, it's not often you find women that ripped who don't have that testosterone injection look.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Agreed, it's not often you find women that ripped who don't have that testosterone injection look.


i like to call it the "fatima" :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Check this lady out - hubba hubba.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

She's also done some pron! :doublesho


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Tips said:


> She's also done some pron! :doublesho


who, who ? :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha ha - the lady above ^^ in the Youtube link.

Proppa nawty.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

eww, gross.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Tips said:


> Ha ha - the lady above ^^ in the Youtube link.
> 
> Proppa nawty.


whats her name ?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

silverback said:


> whats her name ?


Her fitness name is Zuzanna, but her pron name is 'Susana Spears'.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lou Ferigno had that op then?


----------

